# Sublimate OTTERBOX Cases??



## jec3111977 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have seen LOTS of personalized Otterbox Commuter series and Defender series cases lately. They are VERY expensive. Can these be sublimated?? Curious as to how this is being done?? Any help appreciated!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Remember sublimation can only be done on polyester or polymer coated white or light pastel substrate. And also requires 400F temp. Probably done with DTO (direct to object) printer, or screened


----------



## jec3111977 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, that's what I am unsure of....one company is doing them in-house. I think they were using "coveroo" before. How would they be "screened"? I'm new to this (fairly) and only do a few items right now. Any help appreciated!


----------



## auburngirl22 (Jun 25, 2012)

I contacted "Coveroo" and they are only personalizing cases for one company. Does anyone else know of anyone else or how they are printing on these cases?


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

i know you can do it with a roland uv LEF-12 .


----------



## auburngirl22 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ouch! That machine is way out of my price range! Is there another cheaper version of that printer?


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL yeah it is a bit pricy but well worth it. I dont know if there is another one, but i have suggested before is to try printing directly to vinyl and putting it on that way.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

where can you get the black otterboxs wholesale?


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

try alibaba.com they havr tons of wholesale dealers.


----------



## chancetrance (Apr 25, 2013)

One option is having a mold made in China for an Otter Box style case with the aluminum attachment that sticks to the back of it.


----------

